# STOWA Adventskalender, 24 days special offers..........:-)



## Jörg Schauer

on 1th.december our official STOWA "Adventskalender" starts.

Please enjoy 24 days of special and unique offers ;-)

Adventskalender

best regards

Your STOWA TEAM

ADDITIONAL Information !
The start time (to order in the Onlineshop)for the special offers are.

1.December: midnight CET
2.December: 1 a.m CET
3.December: 2 a.m CET
4.December: 3 a.m CET
5.December: 4 a.m CET
.......and so on.

24 th December we will start the order process in the shop at 11.p.m CET.

So we guarantee that there are enough chances to get ready for order for all customers worldwide.
;-)


----------



## Lexus050470

Wow .... Very exciting now already! Can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## mngambler

did Stowa do this last year? I'm looking to place an order very soon but perhaps there is a better day to wait for some savings or some special offer?


----------



## al3xx

From that site:

"Discover 24 days full of STOWA surprises. Rare watches to special prices, vouchers for various STOWA services, offers for collection watches with high discounts etc.etc.. You will find each day a STOWA surprise. To satisfy our customers all over the world we start this event each day at another time, which means the articles can be viewed at 24.00 CET in our Advent calendar . In the STOWA Onlineshop, where you can then order these articles we will activate the special offers (each action is limited!) at another time. Only by this we can grant that our worldwide customers have equal access to these offers. 24 Advent days - 24 various starting times. We think that this is a good and fair solution for our customers all over the world.Participate and be surprised by STOWA 24 days long.
The STOWA team"

That sucks! It just means I will be constantly checking the website to see when the new deals come out...


----------



## mngambler

al3xx said:


> From that site:
> 
> "Discover 24 days full of STOWA surprises. Rare watches to special prices, vouchers for various STOWA services, offers for collection watches with high discounts etc.etc.. You will find each day a STOWA surprise. To satisfy our customers all over the world we start this event each day at another time, which means the articles can be viewed at 24.00 CET in our Advent calendar . In the STOWA Onlineshop, where you can then order these articles we will activate the special offers (each action is limited!) at another time. Only by this we can grant that our worldwide customers have equal access to these offers. 24 Advent days - 24 various starting times. We think that this is a good and fair solution for our customers all over the world.Participate and be surprised by STOWA 24 days long.
> The STOWA team"
> 
> That sucks! It just means I will be constantly checking the website to see when the new deals come out...


from a consumer standpoint I agree its a pain, but looking at it from a business aspect this is obviously good for Stowa..continual site/facebook traffic, more clicks, more chances for people to impulse buy, etc. I'm just hoping one of those days there is a great deal to be had


----------



## spronston

al3xx said:


> From that site:
> 
> "Discover 24 days full of STOWA surprises. Rare watches to special prices, vouchers for various STOWA services, offers for collection watches with high discounts etc.etc.. You will find each day a STOWA surprise. To satisfy our customers all over the world we start this event each day at another time, which means the articles can be viewed at 24.00 CET in our Advent calendar . In the STOWA Onlineshop, where you can then order these articles we will activate the special offers (each action is limited!) at another time. Only by this we can grant that our worldwide customers have equal access to these offers. 24 Advent days - 24 various starting times. We think that this is a good and fair solution for our customers all over the world.Participate and be surprised by STOWA 24 days long.
> The STOWA team"
> 
> That sucks! It just means I will be constantly checking the website to see when the new deals come out...


The way it reads to me is that at each Midnight (CET) from 1st to 24th, Stowa will announce the surprise for that day along with details of the time it will be available in the online shop -- i.e. the release time will be different each day but will be announced at midnight.


----------



## kwcross

First special offer is up on the site! Although, as of the typing of this message, there is only one left... ;-)

Brilliant idea, by the way.

Ken


----------



## exxondus

Grab them while u can!


----------



## tripledot

Yes, I must agree. Excellent business idea. 

However, the special offer does not seem to be all that special in my point of view, if you look closer. The Flieger watches were reduced by 100€. But at the same time, there is no silver-rotor with the special engraving included. This alone would not be a special offer at all.

In the beginning I thought..wow..100€ off, let's do it. But then I saw the absence of the serial-numbered silver rotor and that reduced my enthusiasm to a mere "meh..good trick..whatever".
Although, a positive point would be the drastically reduced lead time of just 2 weeks that might have caused most people buying it right then, but let's not get into the insane lead time discussion. @Stowa - the fact that these 3 watches went out of your shelves so quickly simply because of the reduced lead time should be reason enough to stock up and hire watch-assmeblers prior to that. People want to buy even at those prices - including myself, but 4+ months waiting time might drive people to other competitors brands.

Let's all hope the special offers continue to move a little more towards the customer.


----------



## Max Rebo

Crap, I hate missing the boat!!!


----------



## Slant

Max Rebo said:


> Crap, I hate missing the boat!!!


Don't feel bad. Considering there were only 3 pieces available you would have better luck finding that purple unicorn your neighbour lost out in the woods.


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

Day 2 is up...

Multi Tool (limit 50 pieces)


----------



## watchma

Day 2 just links to the tool, but a subsequent click on that links to the day 1 offer 

in other words the link don't work

Maybe day3 will be better lol


----------



## Quartersawn

watchma said:


> Day 2 just links to the tool, but a subsequent click on that links to the day 1 offer
> 
> in other words the link don't work
> 
> Maybe day3 will be better lol


Works properly for me.


----------



## brainless

> Day 2 just links to the tool, but a subsequent click on that links to the day 1 offer....


Joerg wrote in his initial post, that there are two different moments for publishing (always at 00.00 CET) and being able to order (24 different times on 24 days),

Volker ;-)


----------



## watchma

brainless said:


> that there are two different moments for publishing (always at 00.00 CET) and being able to order (24 different times on 24 days),
> 
> Volker ;-)


works for me 

I still wanna see day3, day 2 didn't do it for me ;-)


----------



## Jörg Schauer

ADDITIONAL Information !
The start time (to order in the Onlineshop) for the special offers are.

1.December: midnight CET
2.December: 1 a.m CET
3.December: 2 a.m CET
4.December: 3 a.m CET
5.December: 4 a.m CET
.......and so on.

24 th December we will start the order process in the shop at 11.p.m CET.

So we guarantee that there are enough chances to get ready for order for all customers worldwide.
;-)

Best regards

Your STOWA Team


----------



## exxondus

i think this is a very interesting way of marketing. i am practically checking the website everyday to see what I can get!


----------



## arnz3

exxondus said:


> i think this is a very interesting way of marketing. i am practically checking the website everyday to see what I can get!


Indeed it is. I've been checking for these two days and hoping that there's going to be at least something that I can get.


----------



## Lexus050470

Congrats to the lucky two of day 3! Man, only 02 for everybody, clearly it is a tough race!


----------



## senna89wc12

All sold out for Day 3. Two Antea with red second hand. That was quick!


----------



## MrDeckard

Tsk. Two Anteas for the whole world. This is not fun at all.


----------



## Citizen V

totally missed those Anteas. I need to pay more attention to when these start.


----------



## al3xx

What a great deal on those Anteas! I tried to justify it, but I only just received my NY LE not long ago...I might just bite on something before this is through!


----------



## dribs

two available?? gee....


----------



## watchma

dribs said:


> two available?? gee....


To be fair to Mr Stowa (I know - it's not like me at all lol ) , you now have fair warning when precisely it comes up for offer, but not what is gonna be actually on offer for that day.

Due to the time zone thing - I'm waiting at least a week now , cos I'm certainly not staying up all night waiting to see what's coming up until a respectable hour in my location lol

I'm sure there'll be other equiv. deals coming up..........

One thing I might ask Mr Stowa, if any more of these serial rotor offers come out , can the buyer actually apply any of the normal upgrades to the watch (and pay for them of course on top) ??, or is he stuck with whatever is offered?

and another vital (but vague enough for you to potentially answer without giving too much of the game away) question: Will there be any hand wind watches coming up ?


----------



## StufflerMike

dribs said:


> two available?? gee....


Well, if there are two left out of a limited run of 55 then it's only two. Correct.


----------



## hsukirk

I'm surprised to see 2 remaining from one of Antea limited editions, especially at this price. Some ppl got themselves bargains IMO.


----------



## JSal

Does anyone know what size those Antea's are ?

I didn't see any mention of the size on the AdventKalender webpage.


----------



## brainless

The case is identical to the serial ANTEA: 39 mm diameter,


Volker ;-)


----------



## JohnM

Day 4 watches are all gone -- don't bother looking! ;-)

John


----------



## kkwpk

Red second Anteas were lilimited edition to Polish forum. I cant belive that some guys did not buy it 2 years ago. Congratultions to new owners. It was very good price for LE even with not original rotor.
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## JSal

brainless said:


> The case is identical to the serial ANTEA: 39 mm diameter,
> 
> Volker ;-)


That's what I thought. Thanks for the info :-!


----------



## langtoftlad

Six Marines standing by... b-).


----------



## Lexus050470

langtoftlad said:


> Six Marines standing by... b-).


Store will be opened in half an hour!


----------



## brainless

Store is sold out!


----------



## MHe225

Max Rebo said:


> Crap, I hate missing the boat!!!


What Max said.

I will say that I have ambivalent feelings about the STOWA Adventskalender: The idea is uber cool indeed and so are some of the offerings that we already have seen. At the same time, it's frustrating too - I am in no position to sit at my computer, waiting for the opportunity to open and score. So all I have scored so far are 2 disappointments.

Congratulations to those who did score one of the Advent Specials and thanks to Mr. Jorg for offering these.

RonB


----------



## Max Rebo

Didn't miss the boat on this one, I was able to grab MO #2--very excited to be able to get a Stowa shipped within such a short time!!! Didn't realize initially it had black hands--do you guys agree that the black nappa strap with white stitching is the way to go with this one??? If I was going to order one right off the site I would go with the brown strap with blued hands--was a bit torn but I think black is the way to go.

PS--I have been trying for difficult concert tickets for many years so this type of thing is kind of fun for me...


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

I think the way this is being done - 24 days/24 different start times - is the best way they could have done this. I find it hard to see how anyone is sitting for more than 5 min at their conputer with this system. I check in everyday at 6pm EST, decide if im interested in the offer, and if so come back at the Clearly stated sale time. 

Upset i missed out on the MOs - 1000+ euro for 590 ...id buy that just out of principle


----------



## Max Rebo

#1 appears to be back up for grabs someone must not have clicked through...


----------



## Soulspawn

i think this is an awesome idea. I've been enjoying checking the advent calendar every day (midnight CET is just nicely the same time as when i head off to work, so it works out great for me)
Makes my December feel quite a bit more christmasy i reckon! =)

im hoping they release a discount on a the 1938 chrono!


----------



## powermaxi2000

Was this whole happening anounced in a newsletter? or just here in the forum and most likely on facebook?
Getting old - have no facebook account - please send newsletter.... ;-)

Hopefully there will come days were everybody gets a chance for some interesting stuff, currently it's a a bit like garage clean-up - while this also can be very interesting.

Regarding the different starting times it might be confusing but at least it's fair.


----------



## Lexus050470

It was amazed to see how punctual the store was opened as announced. 3 CET is 9 am here so we were lucky not to stay up too late!


----------



## watchma

SaveTheClockTower! said:


> d buy that just out of principle


LOL :-d


----------



## Renisin

Honey, clean out the drawers and anything we don't need, sell it! Though this might be fun for some,it is an irritant for others! I would much rather see some new models of things to come then to be teased with a sprinking of a few left over watches that I have no chance in getting.


----------



## 92degrees

I'm imagining some of you opening your holiday gifts with a frown and "Really, that's all?"

Hard to understand how people can complain about special deals not being special enough.


----------



## StufflerMike

92degrees said:


> I'm imagining some of you opening your holiday gifts with a frown and "Really, that's all?"
> 
> Hard to understand how people can complain about special deals not being special enough.


Well, obviously you can't be everybody's darling. I appreciate the "entertaining" part of Stowa's Advent calendar and I see that Jörg and his team just wanted to create a pre-X-Mas atmosphere. A nice gesture in our times.


----------



## 92degrees

stuffler said:


> Well, obviously you can't be everybody's darling. I appreciate the "entertaining" part of Stowa's Advent calendar and I see that Jörg and his team just wanted to create a pre-X-Mas atmosphere. A nice gesture in our times.


My feelings exactly. I can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

powermaxi2000 said:


> Was this whole happening anounced in a newsletter? or just here in the forum and most likely on facebook?


Im in the same boat...would love to know if this was a newsletters. I signed up recently and need to know if mines working.


----------



## arnz3

92degrees said:


> My feelings exactly. I can't wait to see what's next.


Same here, although it's frustrating not able to get what you want. I missed the MO today.


----------



## 92degrees

arnz3 said:


> Same here, although it's frustrating not able to get what you want. I missed the MO today.


The reality is that it's not my nature to make quick decisions on bigger purchases. It would have to be an incredible deal on a "dream" watch for me to pull out my credit card quickly enough to get a watch this way. Still fun.


----------



## senna89wc12

Day 5 is straps.


----------



## Citizen V

Hm, do you think it's limited to the straps in the picture or it's just buy-one-get-one deal for all straps? Or I guess I can just wait another 2 hours and see. EDIT: Looks like it's just the flieger combo .

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## canard

I think the whole idea is a lot of fun. I'm not much of an impulse buyer, but I like seeing the surprises, and it is also good to know that some people will be getting some great bargains.


----------



## shtora

I find the whole idea very nice. Now.
The initial feeling was frustration, because I couldn't get a "red-second-hand" Antea (mainly because it has this 5 to 60 minute numbers - a feature which I find very helpful for reading the time quickly. Then I realised that the problem was not the idea, but my expectations - to get a bargain, a great deal, to receive a present, actually.
Now I think it is a great way to keep us interested and visiting Stowa daily, having (new or forgotten) ideas, to have fun and share the fun.
A nice overture to the coming Holiday.


----------



## FliegerPL

I've bought already 2 straps for my Flieger  A Great idea with this Adventskalendar.


----------



## brainless

> Then I realised that the problem was not the idea, but my expectations...............


Thank you shtora! |>

You exactly express , what I felt when reading some of the posts in this thread,

Volker


----------



## Cheshire Mark

What a great idea 

Mark


----------



## pansem

Get ready all～～！ tonight will be the chronographs~!! just found it at stowa website~!

*






*


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

pansem said:


> Get ready all～～！ tonight will be the chronographs~!! just found it at stowa website~!
> 
> *
> View attachment 896285
> *


You beat me to it...Looks like the Stowa site let us in on the next offer a little sooner than expected. 
Unfortunately, I cant order the Flieger straps I want unless I'm ready to spend 1.240 Euro on them! Hopefully they get this fixed soon...


----------



## pansem

the Flieger straps is 20mm, but for the chronographs is 22mm


----------



## exxondus

SaveTheClockTower! said:


> You beat me to it...Looks like the Stowa site let us in on the next offer a little sooner than expected.
> Unfortunately, I cant order the Flieger straps I want unless I'm ready to spend 1.240 Euro on them! Hopefully they get this fixed soon...


Me too haha. I tried to check out n was quoted a grand.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello,

the offered straps are now again available for the special 20.- Euro price: two straps for the price of one ;-)

Sorry, don´t know what the system did :-(

Bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## hsukirk

Good price for Chrono and surely will be sold on. Start to wonder if any Schauer might turn up ?


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

hsukirk said:


> Start to wonder if any Schauer might turn up ?


Good call. I hope that happens!

6 days in and they have offered Fliegers, Flieger straps, Marines, Chronos, Anteas...even the multi tool!
Should be very interesting to see how the rest turns out. Who knows, maybe they offer vintage pieces (doubles of course) from the Stowa Museum. That'd be a Christmas Miracle.


----------



## MHe225

hsukirk said:


> Good price for Chrono and surely will be sold on. Start to wonder if any Schauer might turn up ?


Yes and if we only knew ..... 
I will be making an attempt for the Chrono, but if I knew for a fact that I could land one of the Schauers .... 
I'm not a flipper so this may become a very expensive Advent period. Thanks Mr. Jorg ;-)

RonB

edit: some people have a faster connection than I have - both chrono's non-accessible (and thus sold, I guess) at 05:00:02 CET :-(


----------



## arnz3

MHe225 said:


> Yes and if we only knew .....
> I will be making an attempt for the Chrono, but if I knew for a fact that I could land one of the Schauers ....
> I'm not a flipper so this may become a very expensive Advent period. Thanks Mr. Jorg ;-)
> 
> RonB
> 
> edit: some people have a faster connection than I have - both chrono's non-accessible (and thus sold, I guess) at 05:00:02 CET :-(


Same here, it happened when I tried for the MO


----------



## senna89wc12

Just saw this. Act fast if you want one of these: Two no logo Fliegers (with and without date) and three Partitios.


----------



## hsukirk

Surprised they were gone under 120 secs.

There is one more MO with 1/3 off KS41 to try so good luck, guys.


----------



## Citizen V

Is #2 a KS 41 ?


----------



## Renisin

YES


----------



## senna89wc12

#2 is indeed the KS 41. It is a very good price for that watch.


----------



## Renisin

Those are great watches at a great price,good luck in getting one! I'm done with watch buying until I get my *ONE ARMED BANDIT! *That won't happen until around MAy 2013!
















This baby depleted my watch funds for the next six months!


----------



## hsukirk

It's def more like MO case size so KS41 I assume.


----------



## NotLawReview

these things are gone in literally a single second... I was refreshing right until the new page loaded and they were all gone when i tried to add to cart...


----------



## wllcntr

Yea, this is like playing the lotto. I was going to drop the hammer on my 1st Stowa this month, but now I keep puting it off because I'm entertaining some naive hope of "winning" one of these quick-draw contests


----------



## Renisin

You have a better chance of winning the lotto!


----------



## Uly

I was in the same boat. I was ready to pull the trigger on one of two Stowa watches that I have been thinking about for a long time. 
A week ago I was going to order, then I noticed this Advent promotion and decided to just wait and see. 
Having missed one watch that I was interested in a few days ago, I was able to somehow click fast enough today! 

Now I just have to stop looking at the website for the next few weeks so as not to be tempted at all.


----------



## senna89wc12

To maximize the chance to get one, I would do this:


Know the exact time the watches will be available on Stowa's website beforehand.
Sit in front of your computer earlier.
When it's about 1 minute of the time, STARE! ;-) Don't look away.
At the same time, get your hands and fingers ready. (get some button clicking practices beforehand if not confident enough)
Click on your desired watch(es) without hesitation and check out immediately. Don't waste a second in this process.

:-d


----------



## pansem

someone just release the No.1 watch of today........but it gone after just 5 second......


----------



## NotLawReview

senna89wc12 said:


> To maximize the chance to get one, I would do this:
> 
> 
> Know the exact time the watches will be available on Stowa's website beforehand.
> Sit in front of your computer earlier.
> When it's about 1 minute of the time, STARE! ;-) Don't look away.
> At the same time, get your hands and fingers ready. (get some button clicking practices beforehand if not confident enough)
> Click on your desired watch(es) without hesitation and check out immediately. Don't waste a second in this process.
> 
> :-d


did exactly that and came up empty.... hopefully I'll get another shot at a model I'd like.


----------



## avatar1

senna89wc12 said:


> To maximize the chance to get one, I would do this:
> 
> 
> Know the exact time the watches will be available on Stowa's website beforehand.
> Sit in front of your computer earlier.
> When it's about 1 minute of the time, STARE! ;-) Don't look away.
> At the same time, get your hands and fingers ready. (get some button clicking practices beforehand if not confident enough)
> Click on your desired watch(es) without hesitation and check out immediately. Don't waste a second in this process.
> 
> :-d


Nobody realize how pathetic that whole thing is?
Like trailer park trash fighting over the last pair of panties in a Walmart sale...


----------



## Drmarkf

Harsh... harsh... and I'm not sure Jörg would be too keen on the association! All the fun of the chase, you know.

Having just received my Ikarus on the mesh bracelet I'm v. tempted by the double 20mm strap offer (which I see is available still). Trouble is, I can't really see myself needing 2 brown flieger straps. So, if anyone else has pushed the button on this deal and might be happy to entertain a fair offer on one of their straps please drop me a PM.


----------



## avatar1

Drmarkf said:


> Harsh... harsh... and I'm not sure Jörg would be too keen on the association! All the fun of the chase, you know.


The whole distribution policy of Stowa has been (and still is) criticized numerous times, mainly because of long waiting times, especially during and after the FO "disaster". Now, the release of highly sought-after models in homeopathic doses for those very few with quick trigger fingers is just adding to the fire, IMHO. Would have been better if it was a fair lottery, not a race.

But, if you like to get up in the middle of the night and curse your internet connection, have fun! b-)


----------



## Max Rebo




----------



## drickster

Been busy and away from the forums so I just found out about this. Thanks the Jorg and team for adding some fun to this holiday season! Now I have to check every day


----------



## downer

avatar1 said:


> Nobody realize how pathetic that whole thing is?
> Like trailer park trash fighting over the last pair of panties in a Walmart sale...


Mark me down as trailer park trash.

I enjoyed purchasing the nr.3 Flieger Chronometer this morning. It was a fun process and the fact the watch was a good price was the icing on the cake.

And, just so you know, my internet connection runs at 2.5Mb, so not exactly speedy, proving there is an element of luck involved. Rather like a lottery. ;-)


----------



## brainless

@ avatar:


> The whole distribution policy of Stowa has been (and still is) criticized numerous times, mainly..... *by yourself* :roll:


You call it policy, I call it being in charge of good quality. Not striving for a larger output, but for a quality level above average.

Joerg never hid, that customers have to wait for a STOWA.
It's your choice: Being patient or purchasing anything else anywhere else.

Try to understand or try to be quiet. Thank you,

Volker ;-)


----------



## senna89wc12

Stowa t-shirts for day 9!


----------



## Renisin

I guess I'll be sleeping in!



senna89wc12 said:


> Stowa t-shirts for day 9!
> 
> View attachment 899427


----------



## Citizen V

senna89wc12 said:


> Stowa t-shirts for day 9!


I quite like those. Unfortunately none in my size  but I could wear a medium.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## brainless

> I guess I'll be sleeping in!


I know, I won't fit into one:



> Please be advised that the shirts are *slim* line ;-)


Volker ;-)


----------



## Andrzej

brainless said:


> I know, I won't fit into one:
> 
> Volker ;-)


Nor me - that is New Years resolution number one!


----------



## brainless

Andrzej said:


> Nor me - that is New Years resolution number one!


That is what I originally considered for next year too.
But when my doctor said that I am too heavy related to my length, I decided to gain in length next year.............

Volker ;-)


----------



## Andrzej

brainless said:


> I decided to gain in length next year.............
> 
> Volker ;-)


That will make your wife a very happy lady throughout the whole of 2013 and beyond

And then she will let you spend as much as you want on watches!!


----------



## Decius_Metellus

I really hope that there will be some kind of offering for the Antea KS. I love the design and a great deal would be awesome!


----------



## senna89wc12

Day 10 is unveiled! Not in the online shop yet. 4 Anteas and a HW Marine. Don't think these will available for too long..


----------



## Citizen V

Aw man... I really want an Antea... I wish it had came later in the month though. I have no idea if it's in my budget since I haven't got my repair estimate back for another watch. Then again I might not even be fast enough for one  haha.


----------



## Lexus050470

I am in, I am in .... Are they 365?


----------



## ddthanhbb

Lexus050470 said:


> I am in, I am in .... Are they 365?


Mr lexus Calm down calm down )


----------



## Citizen V

Lexus050470 said:


> I am in, I am in .... Are they 365?


Oh wow, I got so caught up in the fact that they were Anteas I forgot about the size. It looks like only #4 is 365 while the first 3 are 390. Bummer  I'm definitely not going to be able to get a 365.


----------



## Lexus050470

Citizen V said:


> Oh wow, I got so caught up in the fact that they were Anteas I forgot about the size. It looks like only #4 is 365 while the first 3 are 390. Bummer  I'm definitely not going to be able to get a 365.


lets the race starts. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## pansem

Hei Lexus~! just calm down : )

seem is antea 390 and marine automatic then i decide to have rest today~! good luck~!


----------



## Decius_Metellus

hahaha, about 20 seconds - now they are gone!


----------



## Citizen V

Well I had seemingly got one but it turns out trying to order right after waking up is a bad idea. I went for #3 instead of #4. I let it go . Back to sleep.


----------



## Lexus050470

Man, it's speedy Gonzales! Missed again. Ok, I will wait for one with A10 then. Anyway, something fun for a stressful day! Great initiative Stowa!


----------



## Lexus050470

pansem said:


> Hei Lexus~! just calm down : )
> 
> seem is antea 390 and marine automatic then i decide to have rest today~! good luck~!


hi Pansem, #4 is a 365! Missed anyway


----------



## ddthanhbb

I already got No 5 in my cart but maybe many people clicked on Stowa, and after a little bit lagging i loss it


----------



## tibertov

ddthanhbb said:


> I already got No 5 in my cart but maybe many people clicked on Stowa, and after a little bit lagging i loss it


Sorry man, i won number 5.


----------



## ddthanhbb

tibertov said:


> Sorry man, i won number 5.


Oh man congratulation!!

share some pics when you get it


----------



## pansem

Hi Lexus

Don't give up, today is 10th-Dec, will still have 14 days to the Christmas so nobody know what they left in store~!


----------



## pansem

my experience , login your account first then choose 1 or 2 strap fit for your target watch in your cart. once you win the watch then check out immediately!

Of course, you might need a faster bandwidth & a lot of lucky~!


----------



## Lexus050470

Day 11th is a feast to me!


----------



## JohnM

Jorg,

Is there a difference between "Like New" and "New"? Not trying to be difficult ... just want to be sure I understand some of the Advent offerings!

Thanks.
John


----------



## Citizen V

If it's like the previous offerings, they're probably 'like new' because they were 'unworn exhibition' watches.


----------



## JohnM

Citizen V said:


> If it's like the previous offerings, they're probably 'like new' because they were 'unworn exhibition' watches.


..... meaning shown and (maybe) handled a bit but not worn?


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,


"like new" means that this watches are unworn and in a very good condition.
Most of them are exhibition watches.
These watches are really in a very good condition, not only technically but also optically.


Maybe, these watches have some really small microscratches, but normally they do not. 
I check these watches and if necessary i make some work on it - for example I polish the case again etc...


But please be advised that this watches are mostly better than a lot of the "new" watches you can buy in a shop where a lot of people have tried this watches and the watches have a lot of scratchers and the straps are worn a few times (short times but anyway)


Our watches have always new straps and the watches are definitely unworn !


In addition these watches are not older than one year !


As you know we do this special event with different special offers each year - not like in this year with the Advent Kalender, this is new - but we did it in the last years in one big single offer.


Best regards


Jörg Schauer


----------



## Decius_Metellus

Thank you for pointing it out! With a bit of luck, one of the KS will be mine : )


----------



## Decius_Metellus

Decius_Metellus said:


> Thank you for pointing it out! With a bit of luck, one of the KS will be mine : )


: ) No. 2 is mine. Awesome!


----------



## Lexus050470

NO WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!! how come all of the Antea KS sold out just seconds after the store open!!!!!!!! I thought I am fast!!!! <


----------



## Lexus050470

Decius_Metellus said:


> : ) No. 2 is mine. Awesome!


Congrats!


----------



## northman_83

Nooo... I just happend to show up here on Watchuseek, for the first time in weeks, just to find out Im to late for the Antea. 

Was supposed to be a christmas gift for the gf, but... no such luck!


----------



## Decius_Metellus

Lexus050470 said:


> NO WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!! how come all of the Antea KS sold out just seconds after the store open!!!!!!!! I thought I am fast!!!! <


This is weird. Right after checking out, there was No.4 still in store (at around 10:03).

Thanks Lexus, it is my first nice, high quality-watch.


----------



## Lexus050470

Decius_Metellus said:


> This is weird. Right after checking out, there was No.4 still in store (at around 10:03).
> 
> Thanks Lexus, it is my first nice, high quality-watch.


Clearly some lucky folks were faster. What a Xmas gift you are going to get! Enjoy!


----------



## brainless

northman_83 said:


> Nooo... I just happend to show up here on Watchuseek, for the first time in weeks, just to find out Im to late for the Antea.
> 
> Was supposed to be a christmas gift for the gf, but... no such luck!


There are 13 days and 13 surprises left - maybe another Antea is to come yet,

Volker ;-)


----------



## StefB

My luck - I got that No. 4 Antea KS! Whew!



Decius_Metellus said:


> This is weird. Right after checking out, there was No.4 still in store (at around 10:03).
> 
> Thanks Lexus, it is my first nice, high quality-watch.


----------



## Citizen V

brainless said:


> There are 13 days and 13 surprises left - maybe another Antea is to come yet,
> 
> Volker ;-)


Maybe some 365s? 

(not that it matters to me . I just got the repair estimate for one of my watches and it's basically the cost of an Antea)


----------



## senna89wc12

Day 13 is all Fliegers!


----------



## ctrollen

And from today's selection I have just secured Flieger No. 5, hand-wound but with a solid case back. Yesssssss!!!  :-!


----------



## Citizen V

Flieger #4 is still available!


----------



## exxondus

I'm still hoping for an antea 365


----------



## pansem

*No 4
Flieger Logo, automatic, with solid case back *
Like new, unworn exhibition watch, with full guarantee.
We charge instead of Euro 610.-* only 550.- Euro (without strap)*

No 4 still available up to now！


----------



## Lexus050470

exxondus said:


> I'm still hoping for an antea 365


same here


----------



## Citizen V

I didn't see this coming. I may actually purchase one depending on the price, and if there are any when I wake up.


----------



## watchma

Which came first? The chicken or the egg ?

14-pocket-gym


----------



## Jörg Schauer

i don´t know ;-) who has the idea first (but wait, i know**)

we have made our independent planings with a different concept.

not a bad way nomos is doing his calender ;-)

maybe its like with the design of the nomos tangente or stowa antea.

there are a lot of existing ideas and designs or concepts outside the world.

often done from some people behind the scene and often long time ago! ;-)

to catch a existing idea and to convert to the actual needs of the customer is a good way to keep ideas and designs alive ;-)


best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## hsukirk

15th option is out.

I probably dont need more Stowas for now but would be looking forward to seeing some croc straps on offer.


----------



## senna89wc12

Brand new HW white dial Stowa Partitio with croco straps for day 15.


----------



## pansem

senna89wc12 said:


> Brand new HW white dial Stowa Partitio with croco straps for day 15.
> 
> View attachment 905327


All 4 watch are still available up to now~! i think the price if is between to EUR 650 ~ 680 will be better.


----------



## brainless

> i think the price if is between to EUR 650 ~ 680 will be better.


Yes, you are absolutely right.

And a price less than 100,- € would be even better................for the customer - not for the seller 

Volker;-)


----------



## Nolimits

brainless said:


> Yes, you are absolutely right.
> 
> And a price less than 100,- € would be even better................for the customer - not for the seller
> 
> Volker;-)


He's right though that €50 isn't a huge saving. If you were planning on buying anyway then great but I doubt it would entice too many people to part with their money that had no plans to previously.

Personally I'd like to see a lime green pro diver with a bit of a saving and I think that will be all I'll buy, other than that though, unless there is something that really jumps out at me (price wise) I'll be keeping hold of my money.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Nolimits said:


> He's right though that €50 isn't a huge saving. If you were planning on buying anyway then great but I doubt it would entice too many people to part with their money that had no plans to previously.
> 
> Personally I'd like to see a lime green pro diver with a bit of a saving and I think that will be all I'll buy, other than that though, unless there is something that really jumps out at me (price wise) I'll be keeping hold of my money.


I have the lime green pro diver on order (September order). I hope it not too big for my wimpy 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## brainless

@ Nolimits:



> He's right though that €50 isn't a huge saving. If you were planning on buying anyway then great but I doubt it would entice too many people to part with their money that had no plans to previously.


Okay, that makes sense - but I'm convinced this offer's main advantage is to get the watch in one or two weeks and not in three or four months,

Volker ;-)


----------



## watchma

pansem said:


> All 4 watch are still available up to now~! i think the price if is between to EUR 650 ~ 680 will be better.


I don't get the deal ??????

Outside of the adventcalender deal It IS €680 on "a" strap on the website with 2 week leadtime LOL
Partitio white handwinding 2801 - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG

€70 for a croc strap option?! (normally €120 option?!)

Where's the deal ?:think:, have they made a mistake or is it just an overpriced strap ?:think:


----------



## brainless

I don't see the mystery:

A) List price watch with leather strap 680,- €
B) List price croco strap 140,- €
C) List price leather strap 20,- €

A + B - C -> 800,- €

The deal is the already above mentioned 50,- €,


Volker ;-)


----------



## i046755

red wine today？


----------



## 92degrees

i046755 said:


> red wine today？


Yes.


----------



## senna89wc12

Day 17 is 41mm Flieger without second hand, Unitas 6498 and massive case back! Similar to the NY LE I think?


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

_I want to add one to my "love list"_


----------



## MrDeckard

Anybody knows how much these new fliegers cost?


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Germany make super cars, kick a$$ beer, magical watches, delicious FOOD!, beautiful babies, and has sexy intelligent inspiring women.... and the list go on! but wine? I love wine, but never try the wine when I travel through Europe.


----------



## brainless

MrDeckard said:


> Anybody knows how much these new fliegers cost?


Yes.


----------



## MrDeckard

brainless said:


> Yes.


A characteristically brainless answer. And a waste of space...


----------



## brainless

> And a waste of space......


Ever thought of asking people who offer these watches, e.g. STOWA?? :roll:

Volker :-d


----------



## 92degrees

brainless said:


> Ever thought of asking people who offer these watches, e.g. STOWA?? :roll:
> 
> Volker :-d


The earlier offerings all had a price listed on the preview graphic. It wasn't a stupid question, and I suspect that Stowa did not need 100 emails asking the price.


----------



## Fantasio

No European wine at all; Spanish, Italian, German or even French? What then, Texan wine? :-d



SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> I love wine, but never try the wine when I travel through Europe.


----------



## brainless

> It wasn't a stupid question...


Aha.......

who else would you consider to know the exact specification and price in such a special sale, other than STOWA's ??

If you can give a sufficient answer, I will ask to excuse my silly reaction in only writing "Yes".

Volker ;-)


----------



## 92degrees

The earlier offerings all had a price listed on the preview graphic. Clearly it was an oversight not to list a price, or perhaps too many complaints about insufficient discount have cause a new process. In any event, asking a question here is basically the only reason to have a forum -- the answer to most any question could be "ask Stowa." I guess we're done here.


----------



## MrDeckard

Brainless,

As my grandma used to say, if you dont have anything worth saying, shut your mouth up. It applies to cyberspace.

But if your objective was to sound cute and sophomoric, then I guess nobody can stop you.


----------



## usc1

I just noticed the specials on Stowa's site.

Seems as though I missed out on most of the goodies. Jorg's idea is cool and unique. I'll be checking everyday.

Thank you Jorg.


----------



## brainless

Today the Adventskalendar contains two ANTEA and two ANTEA KS,


Volker ;-)


----------



## Lexus050470

brainless said:


> Today the Adventskalendar contains two ANTEA and two ANTEA KS,
> 
> Volker ;-)


i am now in a country where the internet is a bit faster than where I am so I have high hope to win one tonight. Thanks Volker for the heads-up. Good luck everyone!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

I hope you get one!


----------



## Lexus050470

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> I hope you get one!


Thank you. It is very kind of you.


----------



## Decius_Metellus

Lexus050470 said:


> Thank you. It is very kind of you.


Yes, I'll keep my fingers crossed.

PS: I can't to get my hands on my Adventskalender-Antea KS!


----------



## Lexus050470

all gone. late again. just in 30 sec! congrats for those are lucky today!


----------



## dave42

They were all gone in 30 seconds. But the KS black re-appeared sometime later. I guess someone changed their mind checking out. But their loss was my gain as I got the Black One about 40 minutes after they first became available. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tibertov

@dave42
I put in basket Antea KS Black and Antea KS white dial, so I release black


----------



## dave42

Well thanks! Now I just need to get a strap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## usc1

man, these watches are near impossible to get. I logged on exactly at 1700 hours but noticed a lag. I then knew there was very high traffic.

it would have been better to slowly unveil the specials one per day up to the 24th and then on the 24th at one specified time open up all the deals at once in the store. 

i'm just bitter. lol.


----------



## exxondus

usc1 said:


> man, these watches are near impossible to get. I logged on exactly at 1700 hours but noticed a lag. I then knew there was very high traffic.
> 
> it would have been better to slowly unveil the specials one per day up to the 24th and then on the 24th at one specified time open up all the deals at once in the store.
> 
> i'm just bitter. lol.


Theres somemore antea 365 n 390 today! good luck everyone! Btw, these comes with strap now


----------



## hsukirk

dave42 said:


> Well thanks! Now I just need to get a strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I've been waiting for a croc strap day.


----------



## Decius_Metellus

I have just received my Antea KS from the Adventskalender - it is so wonderful! I am shocked how great the finish is. You cannot tell if this watch is brand new or an exhibition watch. Jörg, you and your team at Stowa do fantastic work, creating these wonderful watches. I am really impressed how well this thing is put together. The nice case with the info material adds up to the impression, everything is top-notch! Thanks for offering these perfect watches on the Adventskalender!


----------



## Lexus050470

Folks, I think I've got number 3. Speechless now!


----------



## sazed

Did it give you an option to choose a model? I added to cart, but there was no option. I already filled in the info and got an order confirmation, but there was no option to choose a number. I wonder what that means =[

i put in the note that i wanted #1 or #4. Glad we're not in competition =p


----------



## watchma

sazed said:


> but there was no option to choose a number. I wonder what that means =[













(Good luck sazed ;-))


----------



## sazed

your avatar would be a better picture of how i would feel


----------



## Lexus050470

sazed said:


> Did it give you an option to choose a model? I added to cart, but there was no option. I already filled in the info and got an order confirmation, but there was no option to choose a number. I wonder what that means =[
> 
> i put in the note that i wanted #1 or #4. Glad we're not in competition =p


yes and I just pressed what first come to sight without blinking or thinking twice. I also received the order confirmation about a minute or so afterward. I am glad too as you go for the other options. Congrats!


----------



## bushcamper

sazed said:


> Did it give you an option to choose a model? I added to cart, but there was no option. I already filled in the info and got an order confirmation, but there was no option to choose a number. I wonder what that means =[
> 
> i put in the note that i wanted #1 or #4. Glad we're not in competition =p


same here!
I put in the note that I wanted #1
... so if you take #4

bushcamper


----------



## sazed

Lexus050470 said:


> yes and I just pressed what first come to sight without blinking or thinking twice. I also received the order confirmation about a minute or so afterward. I am glad too as you go for the other options. Congrats!


interesting. i'm fairly certain i was on the page early enough and I never saw any options to select one. Usually, when I've been too late it's been "sold out" button within 30 seconds, but not this time. oh well! congratulations!


----------



## Plälzer

...........I have had the same "problem"......I have seen two pictures of watches twice! And the first one was of the Dec. 20th:-s!! and there you can´t selcet a watch. Now you can´t see this picture anymore..............


----------



## celtics1984

Had #4 Antea 365 in my check out box and and submitted order to Stowa and system eliminated my order. quantity to 0 and said see step three. wow! when from pure joy to major disappointment.


----------



## Plälzer

sazed said:


> interesting. i'm fairly certain i was on the page early enough and I never saw any options to select one. Usually, when I've been too late it's been "sold out" button within 30 seconds, but not this time. oh well! congratulations!


...........I have had the same "problem"......I have seen two pictures of watches twice! And the first one was of the Dec. 20th:-s!! and there you can´t selcet a watch. Now you can´t see this picture anymore..............


----------



## pansem

everybody get ready～！ i will release No. 1 in 1 minute~!



No. 1 has just released~! good luck everyone~!


----------



## ddthanhbb

Maybe something went wrong!

this is exactly what I've just received from Stowa:

STOWA Advent Calendar 2012 - *December 20 th*
Versionlease choose your model 
Item Number: advent_20-special

Jorg, please help to explain this problem or I can not sleep tonight


----------



## celtics1984

Stowa system is not working. I had #1 and cart would not take. aaaah so disappointed.


----------



## Plälzer

H


----------



## pansem

there is something wrong of STOWA website at 18:00 tonight, at that time i can't choose the model bu i can add more than 4 pcs in my cart~!

and also you can see two same Advent Calendar 2012-December 20th at that time, one is just like i have mentioned above and the other one is for yesterday when you click inside.

I succeed add the No.1 in my cart just few minute ago and i decide to release it cause my target is the flieger.


----------



## Plälzer

Decius_Metellus said:


> I have just received my Antea KS from the Adventskalender - it is so wonderful! I am shocked how great the finish is. You cannot tell if this watch is brand new or an exhibition watch. Jörg, you and your team at Stowa do fantastic work, creating these wonderful watches. I am really impressed how well this thing is put together. The nice case with the info material adds up to the impression, everything is top-notch! Thanks for offering these perfect watches on the Adventskalender!


Hi Decius, did you got your KS in a Box?


----------



## bushcamper

pansem said:


> everybody get ready～！ i will release No. 1 in 1 minute~!
> 
> No. 1 has just released~! good luck everyone~!


got it - Thank You


----------



## pansem

i can check out when this No.1 is in my cart just now but i decide release it cause my target is the flieger.

good luck man~!


----------



## pansem

bushcamper said:


> got it - Thank You


You won it? congrats~!


----------



## Decius_Metellus

Plälzer said:


> Hi Decius, did you got your KS in a Box?


Yes, I received it in a metal box (silver). : )


----------



## sazed

when did the option to select a specific model show up pansem?


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Dear Customer,

we are very sorry that we have to tell you that we have had an accident in our Shop system.

*Only nine minutes* the advent offer from the* 19th Decembe*r was again shown in the* 20th december* window.

This was a mistake and we want to say sorry.

Unfortunately more than 15 people ordered a watch in this nine minutes :-(
(despite the fact that it was not possible to order a specific watch because the numeral menu window was not open to choose the exact modelnumber)

It´s nice to get this orders, but we are sorry that we can´t accept the orders because this watches are not in stock and we haven´t more of those exhibition watches.

But we will try to solve the problem in the normal STOWA way:

We offer all this people who have ordered a watch (and are not able to get one) a 100.- Euro coupon if they want to order a STOWA watch with the normal delivery time 
(which is now middle of April 2013)

Mrs. Hafner will contact all the people who already ordered tomorrow morning to offer the coupon.

Please let us now if you accept this "Sorry Coupon" and we will do our best.

Sorry again,.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## pansem

Hi Sazed

i try to bit at 18:00 but found something wrong of stowa website and i just keep refeshing the website and found the No.1 still there arround 15min ago.


----------



## sazed

ah, thanks for that. guess it pays to be persistent. 

thanks for the update Jorg! I had already ordered an Antea last week through the regular shop, but was hoping to get one of these for the faster turnaround time. i'm happy with the coupon though too!


----------



## Ialdabaof

Well, what a disappointment. I have actually gone through the same process as the gents above - put the "abstract" stowa from December, 20 to the cart but as it has shown the absence of specific watch I have decided that there's a mistake on my side and discarded the order altogether. And now it turns out that I could get a 100 euro coupon at least. I should be less reflective next time.


----------



## usc1

Jörg Schauer said:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> we are very sorry that we have to tell you that we have had an accident in our Shop system.
> 
> *Only nine minutes* the advent offer from the* 19th Decembe*r was again shown in the* 20th december* window.
> 
> This was a mistake and we want to say sorry.
> 
> Unfortunately more than 15 people ordered a watch in this nine minutes :-(
> (despite the fact that it was not possible to order a specific watch because the numeral menu window was not open to choose the exact modelnumber)
> 
> It´s nice to get this orders, but we are sorry that we can´t accept the orders because this watches are not in stock and we haven´t more of those exhibition watches.
> 
> But we will try to solve the problem in the normal STOWA way:
> 
> We offer all this people who have ordered a watch (and are not able to get one) a 100.- Euro coupon if they want to order a STOWA watch with the normal delivery time
> (which is now middle of April 2013)
> 
> Mrs. Hafner will contact all the people who already ordered tomorrow morning to offer the coupon.
> 
> Please let us now if you accept this "Sorry Coupon" and we will do our best.
> 
> Sorry again,.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Even though I wasn't one of the nine, that is a VERY generous gesture Jorg.


----------



## Citizen V

I agree (although I also wasn't one of the nine)! CountyComm had a similar problem earlier where PP supposedly did not cut off ordering when their watch was sold out. I believe they didn't even apologize to the all the buyers they had to refund, and instead just informed them they that their supply was lower than expected.


----------



## ddthanhbb

Thanks Jorg for your solution, i will use my "sorry coupon" in my next Flieger, maybe Antea


----------



## peksii

Does anyone know what there is today ? Hoping for seatime or prodiver and if there is hoping that ill get one


----------



## downer

peksii said:


> Does anyone know what there is today ? Hoping for seatime or prodiver and if there is hoping that ill get one


This is for today....


----------



## Lexus050470

There might be a Schauer in the last 4 days


----------



## watchma

Lexus050470 said:


> There might be a Schauer in the last 4 days


One's hardly enough to go round is it :roll:



Lexus050470 said:


> There might be a Schauer in the last 4 days


Was this an 'in the know' statement or a hope/dream?


----------



## Lexus050470

just a hope, watchma!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

I would love to add day 21 to my collection, but I'm not going to play the odds. I'm scared that the universe will put it directly in my hands. My life is blessed with so much greatness. So.................. I will wish good luck to the poor bloke that does not own a Stowa or Schauer. Merry Christmas


----------



## Citizen V

Lexus050470 said:


> There might be a Schauer in the last 4 days


You must be psychic! Shame it really is only one:


----------



## Lexus050470

Citizen V said:


> You must be psychic! Shame it really is only one:
> View attachment 910707


. i should have said there might be "a couple of" .... shame that I could only fund for one dream at a time. good luck for those who have been longing for this piece!


----------



## brainless

That could be a nice addition to my triplets:

2009_0730triplets0089

Volker ;-)


----------



## watchma

Citizen V said:


> You must be psychic! Shame it really is only one:


it gone


----------



## usc1

is the advent over? i thought it was through the 24th of decemeber?

the link is gone because the stowa team went on break.


----------



## downer

usc1 said:


> is the advent over? i thought it was through the 24th of decemeber?
> 
> the link is gone because the stowa team went on break.


The link still works for me... Adventskalender


----------



## usc1

downer said:


> The link still works for me... Adventskalender


thanks for the link


----------



## brainless

usc1 said:


> *is the advent over?* i thought it was through the 24th of decemeber?
> 
> the link is gone because the stowa team went on break.


Don't miss the last day (24 Dec): A great surprise will happen yet,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Citizen V

brainless said:


> Don't miss the last day (24 Dec): A great surprise will happen yet,
> 
> Volker ;-)


Free watches? 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## watchma

usc1 said:


> is the advent over? i thought it was through the 24th of decemeber?
> 
> the link is gone because the stowa team went on break.


I meant that last (latest) offer had gone that's all ;-)


----------



## senna89wc12

Another Kleine Schauer for day 22.


----------



## usc1

I need a antea ks or a flieger to come up again.o|


----------



## MHe225

brainless said:


> Don't miss the last day (24 Dec): A great surprise will happen yet





usc1 said:


> I need a antea ks or a flieger to come up again.o|


I'll be perfectly happy with the Schauer Edition 10 (a bunch of them actually, so that I can score one too).
Now that would be a great surprise.

Even greater surprise would be the announcement of a few newfound FOLE's

RonB


----------



## Lexus050470

A wild guess on what will happen on the last day, an assortment of all of the great pieces from Stowa, 01 of each, 24 of them altogether!


----------



## schticy

Lexus050470 said:


> A wild guess on what will happen on the last day, an assortment of all of the great pieces from Stowa, 01 of each, 24 of them altogether!


That would be great! But definitely potentially expensive for me!

Whatever the last day holds - I'd just like to say a big thanks to Jorg and the team for a great festive promotion.

Missed out on quite a few I would have liked, but got a few great deals too on things that were on my wish list for 2013, including the KS41 which is great and the 1938 Chrono:














So all in all a great early Christmas present from Stowa 
Plus the process was fun - even with some early morning starts!


----------



## Lexus050470

schticy said:


> That would be great! But definitely potentially expensive for me!
> 
> Whatever the last day holds - I'd just like to say a big thanks to Jorg and the team for a great festive promotion.
> 
> Missed out on quite a few I would have liked, but got a few great deals too on things that were on my wish list for 2013, including the KS41 which is great and the 1938 Chrono:
> View attachment 911969
> View attachment 911966
> 
> 
> So all in all a great early Christmas present from Stowa
> Plus the process was fun - even with some early morning starts!


great shots!


----------



## MHe225

schticy said:


> I'd just like to say a big thanks to Jorg and the team for a great festive promotion.
> Missed out on quite a few I would have liked, but got a few great deals too on things that were on my wish list for 2013, including the KS41 which is great and the 1938 Chrono


Well, congrats to you on the pieces that you did score, but don't expect any sympathy from most of us for missing out on quite a few that you would have liked ...... ;-)
I, for one, missed out on *all* the ones that I wanted (your 1938 Chrono is one of them). Stayed up late, got up early, logged on once while at work - all fruitless efforts :-(
I wonder how the geographic distribution of all the scores looks as I get the impression that the physical distance of WUS-members overseas frustrated their attempts. I do like the idea of the calendar and applaud Mr. Jorg for offering these great deals |>, but for me personally, it's been a frustrating experience, not being able to land even one single piece. 
I'm hoping that on 12/24 there will be an abundance of offerings that I'm interested in and that I will manage to score at least one Stowa Christmas present.

RonB

PS - your pics are fantastic |>


----------



## senna89wc12

Day 23 is a creme dial Kleine Schauer. Can't wait to see the offering on the last day.


----------



## schticy

MHe225 said:


> I, for one, missed out on *all* the ones that I wanted (your 1938 Chrono is one of them). Stayed up late, got up early, logged on once while at work


Sorry about that! it definitely was a bit of lottery and connection speed did make a difference - when I tried for a couple using my work connection the page refresh was about three minutes so had no hope. Here's hoping tomorrow's offer is a bumper one 
here's a couple more snaps of the KS41 (don't worry - I paid the full going rate for the small KS!! ;-))


----------



## Jörg Schauer

*Now you can win a STOWA Marine Chrono!*

STOWA Advent Calendar 2012 - December 24 th
Today, at the 24th of December, as a final of our advent calendar, we have a very special surprise for all our customers.

We raffle a Marine Chronograph with a value of 1.730,- Euros.(Zubehör - Aktion Angebote - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG)

This watch is contemporary nominated to be the watch of the year at the selection Goldene Unruh 2013. (Diese Uhren stehen zur Wahl: Preise im Gesamtwert von 40 000 Euro zu gewinnen - Uhrenwahl - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten) participate and win valuable prizes!)

In fact, we wanted to raffle this watch in combination with a donation proof.
(the idea was, that everyone donating an amount x to a welfare organization gets the right to participate)

However, the worldwide legal situation for such events is too differently and so it lead us to another idea.

We trust our STOWA-customers!

To participate, its enough to send us an e-mail to the following address:

[email protected]

It would be nice to write us, to which person or organization you donated as we want to publish the winners good deed. 
If you want, you can also tell us the amount of money but both informations are optional.

Therefore, if you have not donated yet this year, do it now and send us an email afterwards.

As we dont have the legal right for an evidence of your donation, we simply appeal to your moral and goodwill. 

Hence, wed like to express that the worldwide STOWA-family stands together.

At the 8th of January we will then determine the winner among all who had sent us an email.

So, participate, donate and help at the end of the year, do others a favor - STOWA will then give you the chance to win a valuable watch.

In advance, thank you very much for your donation - no matter where it is going to!

Your STOWA-team
*
All emails which we get up to and including the 7th of january and which contain your complete address will be considered for the raffle on January 8th. As already said it would be nice if you tell us, where your donation went to. But be sure that this is only voluntary!*


----------



## powerballn503

wow!


----------



## mngambler

wow great opportunity, time for anyone who believes in karma and donates to maybe get something in return


----------



## MrDeckard

i stand a better chance this way than battling with a lousy internet connection. 
Great watch and great way to end the season!


----------

